# Danger of noxious plastic fumes?



## GoogerGeiger (Mar 12, 2015)

Apologies if this has been answered multiple times before, but I'm not very good at searching thru this forum for specifics. 

I was running the dishwasher today and started smelling something unpleasant. Turns out a small plastic container fell thru the dishwasher and completely melted. It was a really noxious smell, so I opened the windows in my apartment and removed the plastic piece ASAP. After a few minutes I realized the best idea might be to take my budgie's cage to a separate room where the smell hadn't penetrated as badly, so I think he'll be fine.

But my main question is, how harmful are the fumes of hot, melted plastic to a budgie?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Since budgies are very sensitive to any fumes, I would say that it is very good that you moved your little one and he is doing okay. Even fumes we can't smell, like from non-stick cookware, can kill a budgie in a matter of minutes, so I would assume that if you could smell it, it was horrible for him. 
I'm glad he's okay and you did the right thing, I hope your dishwasher didn't break :laugh:


----------

